# Entscheidung des Frameworks



## Guest (2. Nov 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mal eine Frage, sind (nicht) Zustandsbehaftete zwingend auf ein Webframework angewiesen. Mit anderen Worten ist es möglich z.B. mit Struts2 Zustandsbehaftete Beans zu verwenden? Oder wie entscheidet Ihr ob Ihr Struts2 oder JSF Faclets benutzt - Angenommen Ihr verfügt über einige Seiten die von nicht zustandsbehafteten Beans benutzt werden und einige Seiten, wo einige Zustandsbehaftete Beans vorhanden sind.


----------



## HLX (3. Nov 2008)

Keine Technologie ist auf ein Webframework angewiesen. Ein Webframework erleichtert dir die Arbeit aber es ist keine Vorraussetzung für irgendeine Technologie...für Beans schon garnicht.

Beans können einfach per <jsp:useBean>-Tag eingebunden werden.


----------



## Guest (9. Nov 2008)

HLX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Keine Technologie ist auf ein Webframework angewiesen. Ein Webframework erleichtert dir die Arbeit aber es ist keine Vorraussetzung für irgendeine Technologie...für Beans schon garnicht.
> 
> Beans können einfach per <jsp:useBean>-Tag eingebunden werden.



Und warum wird immer wieder auf JSF Verwiesen, wenn Struts schneller ist?


----------



## ps (9. Nov 2008)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und warum wird immer wieder auf JSF Verwiesen, wenn Struts schneller ist?



äpfel und birnen. JSF ist ein Komponentenbasiertes Framework welches konzipiert wurde um Webanwendungen zusammenzuklicken. Es ist von Anfang an für visuelle Designer gedacht. Bei JSF mit einem Webdesigner zusammenzuarbeiten macht auch wenig Spaß... Wicket setzt sich langsam als Alternative durch - auch Komponentenbasiert, aber um einiges angenehmer damit zu entwickeln, vor allem kann auch der Designsklave was mit den Templates anfangen.

Struts(2) ist ein actionbasiertes Framework. IMHO eines der Besten, wenn nicht das Beste.

Geschwindigkeitstechnisch liegen die komponentenbasierten Frameworks hinter actionbasierten zurück, das liegt in der Natur der Sache.


----------



## Fireball29 (12. Nov 2008)

Wie ist es denn vom Design her? Die JSF basierten Frameworks haben ja mit IceFaces und Richfaces und was weiß ich was schon einige schöne GUI Elemente zur Verfügung. Das zieht natürlich bei Chefs und Entscheidern.

Gibt es solche libs auch für struts2 oder muss man da alles von Hand machen? Struts2 ist nämlich eine sehr feine Sache.

Wer kann helfen?

Viele Grüße,
Fireball


----------

